# Mic Ques - newbie



## billybeek (Mar 27, 2011)

I have the SMS-1 Mic & also the Mic from the SA 3051 Spectrum Analysier would thes be suitable for the REW with a preamp/external soundcard?
Thanx Bill


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

FWIW, if I had both of those mic types / I'd use them and then compare them to a RS SPL meter ( which is, cheap & cheerful & somewhat necessary ) .

I'm guessing the SMS-1 mic ( since it's dedicated to subwoofer measurements ) shouldn't be trusted above 300 hz .

<> EarlK


----------



## billybeek (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanx EarlK now you made me think of it I have a RS meter around here somewhere but I think its the very first unit they made...


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Billy! Unless it has perfectly flat frequency response, any mic you use will need a calibration file. Otherwise your measurements will be a combination of the room + the mic’s response. IOW, they won’t be accurate.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

